# Curtis Rv-Portland,or



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

just wanted to say that Mike at Curtis RV has been very very very helpful today with working on price on a 5th wheel I like and also the the hitch. We can't make it down there for a week or so to look at it but I wanted to give kudos to them


----------



## Boomer2012 (Aug 31, 2011)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> just wanted to say that Mike at Curtis RV has been very very very helpful today with working on price on a 5th wheel I like and also the the hitch. We can't make it down there for a week or so to look at it but I wanted to give kudos to them


I have nothing but good things to say about them as well. We just bought an Outback 250rs from Erik and the experience was very pleasant.

Jim


----------

